# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  OMNI 2.4 GHZ

## KYROS



----------


## Montechristos

Κύρος όνομα και πράγμα  ::   ::

----------


## caftis

Ωραιο μπραβο ποσα db ειναι αν επιτρεπεται.

----------


## KYROS

7-8 DB Θα δώσω πληροφορίες κατασκευής αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## ryloth

Για τέτοια πράγματα πάντα υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον.
Τι καλώδιο χρισιμοποίησες ?
Έχω αρκετά μέτρα rg11 να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω ή δεν κάνει ??

----------


## gvaf

μμμμμμ καλή .
Στοιχεία έχουμε γιά τη κατασκευή ?
Έχει δοκιμαστεί ?

----------


## verano

Έχει δοκιμαστεί παίδες και λειτουργεί προφανώς πολύ καλά!

Ο Κύρος δεν έχει αφήσει κατασκευή για κατασκευή!!!

Εύγε και Μπράβο!

Δείτε αυτά τα links που έχουν μαζεμένες κεραίες για 802.11:
http://www.wardrive.net/general/antenna\
http://www.wlan.org.uk/antenna-page.html

Η συγκεκριμένη που έφτιαξε ο Κύρος υπάρχει εδώ:
Easy Homemade 2.4 Ghz Omni Antenna

Και αυτή δεν είναι άσχημη, αν και είναι πιο δύσκολη στην κατασκευή:
A 2.4Ghz Vertical Collinear Antenna for 802.11 Applications

----------


## machine22

> Ο Κύρος δεν έχει αφήσει κατασκευή για κατασκευή!!!
> 
> Εύγε και Μπράβο!


Μπράβο Κύρο, αυτό θα πει να έχεις μεράκι για αυτό που κάνεις.

----------


## koki

Μπράβο για άλλη μια φορά!!!

----------


## alasondro

Μπράβο και από εμένα.Πραγματικά οι κατασκευές σου είναι καταπληκτικές.
Θα ήταν καλύτερο όμως μαζί με την φωτογραφία του τελικού αποτελέσματος να μας έδινες και την διαδικασίας κατασκευής  ::

----------


## Vigor

Και βέβαια δεν λησμονούμε τις πηγές μας:



> Εφτιαξα ενα οδηγο κατασκευης...


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=20327 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=20327 Internet

----------


## KYROS

Καλώδιο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το Aircom+

Στην προτεινόμενη τυποποίηση δεν συνιστώ προσθήκη αντίστασης, αλλά τοποθέτηση αντικεραυνικού εμπορίου (προαιρετικά)

Χρήσιμες οι παρατηρήσεις του Vigor αλλά νομίζω ότι ακόμα δεν είμαι σε ηλικία που ξεχνώ (λησμονώ)
Οι πυγές μου είναι πάρα πολλές και κατά καιρούς έχω αναφερθεί, αν και τον περισσότερο κόσμο τον ενδιαφέρει η πρακτική και ολοκληρωμένη πλευρά της κατασκευής.

----------


## Vigor

> Καλώδιο θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το Aircom+


Ωραία, αν θέλεις ενημέρωσε την παραπάνω shopping list.

Όχι μόνο, αλλά μην σου έρθουν με το RG-213 και μετά βγουν και πούνε "την omni μου δεν την scannάρει ούτε ο γείτονας στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία..."

----------


## KYROS

::  Μην ανησυχείς


Οι OMNI που έχω κατασκευάσει έχουν εμβέλεια πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το απέναντι μπαλκόνι, αυτό μπορούν να το επιβεβαιώσουν οι κόμβοι που τις δουλεύουν.
Πάντως και με RG-213 ακόμα και με RG-58 μπορώ να βγάλω κεραία ανάλογης ποιότητας.

----------


## Vigor

> Πάντως και με RG-213 ακόμα και με RG-58 μπορώ να βγάλω κεραία ανάλογης ποιότητας.


Δεν είναι ανώτερα μαθηματικά, απλή αναπροσαρμογή των υπολογισμών είναι με την κατάλληλη τιμή του velocity factor ανά τύπο καλωδίου.

----------


## KYROS

Τα κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία παραμένουν ως έχουν.

Για την ιστορία και για όσους δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνουν ο παράγοντας velocity που για το συγκεκριμένο 
καλώδιο είναι 0,83 στον κατασκευαστικό πίνακα της OMNI έχει δηλωθεί 0,85
Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι τα στοιχεία να φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να κοπούν 52mm αντί για 50mm
Τα παραπανίσια 2mm πρακτικά τα χρειαζόμαστε για τις απόλυες από την λάμα κοπής, γιαυτό επισημαίνω 
το θεωρητικό εσκεμμένο σφάλμα, αλλά κρίνω ότι πρέπει να διατηρηθούν αυτές οι διαστάσεις.

----------


## Vigor

> Τα κατασκευαστικά στοιχεία παραμένουν ως έχουν.
> 
> Για την ιστορία και για όσους δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνουν ο παράγοντας velocity που για το συγκεκριμένο 
> καλώδιο είναι 0,83 στον κατασκευαστικό πίνακα της OMNI έχει δηλωθεί 0,85
> Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι τα στοιχεία να φαίνεται ότι πρέπει να κοπούν 52mm αντί για 50mm
> Τα παραπανίσια 2mm πρακτικά τα χρειαζόμαστε για τις απόλυες από την λάμα κοπής, γιαυτό επισημαίνω 
> το θεωρητικό εσκεμμένο σφάλμα, αλλά κρίνω ότι πρέπει να διατηρηθούν αυτές οι διαστάσεις.


Και πάλι, για velocity factor 0.83 το μήκος των τμημάτων λ/2 βγαίνει ίσο προς 50,968402262814179338265416777116mm και όχι 50mm!

----------


## jvig

Αυτή η κατασκευή omni 6db λέει τίποτα ή είναι κάτι σαν τις indoor κεραιούλες;
Μήπως θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για AP περιορισμένης εμβέλειας;

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, το βρήκα εδώ:
http://www.dxzone.com/cgi-bin/dir/jump2.cgi?ID=15580

----------


## Vigor

ask zod:
*Omni κεραία 6dBi για τα 2.4 GHz*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=21721 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=21721 Internet

----------


## KYROS

Την είχα δοκιμάσει αλλά δεν έμεινα και πολύ ικανοποιημένος.
Πάντως είναι καλύτερη από αυτές που συνοδεύουν τα AP

----------


## KYROS

omni tutorial
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=33888

----------

